# wANTED GOOD WAP SITE TO DOWNLOAD RINGTONE PICTURES



## dikudik (Aug 2, 2004)

HI,
CAN ANYBODY TELL ME GOOD WAP SITE WHICH CAN BE USED TO DOWNLOAD POLY RING TONES + PICTURE I KNOW ONE TAGTAG.COM OTHER THAN THIS CAN ANYBODY HAVE NEW SITES PLEASE REPLY

THANKX

LIFE LIKES THAT 
LIFE GOES LIKE THAT
LIFE IS LIFE


----------



## anusoni (Aug 2, 2004)

www.zedge.no good site,


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 2, 2004)

dude, just search da forum-there r threads dealin with this topic


----------



## sr_ultimate (Aug 6, 2004)

www.myt610.com


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 6, 2004)

*www.mailnspace.com/mobile/pics/

From your mobile, directly go to *www.mailnspace.com/mobile/pics/index.wml

You can have any picture from your collection hosted there for downloading to your handset. You need to send a mail for that.


----------



## galaxy_cyber (Aug 7, 2004)

try www.tagtag.com


----------



## vk123 (Aug 28, 2004)

*vk123 mobile -the real free mobile site*

wallpapers,tones,screensavers, games,forums 

its all there @vk123 for free

vk123.com (pc)
wap.vk123.com(mobile)


----------



## adorablesrini (Sep 12, 2004)

Try *mywap.o2.co.uk.Offers only wallpapers and Games free.For ringtones they charge.

For English ringtones Try www.polyphonicringtonez.com/wap/category.php?category=7&offset=380


----------



## casablanca (Sep 13, 2004)

try www.mobile9.com


----------



## hearthacker (Sep 13, 2004)

*try this...*

try *www.howardforums.com   <<--its a forum but u will find something usefull definitely.

Hearthacker


----------



## krazydude (Sep 13, 2004)

hasn't this been discussed already ???


----------



## theraven (Sep 13, 2004)

krazydude said:
			
		

> hasn't this been discussed already ???


has that ever stopped anyone in this forum ???
:lolz:


----------



## ishaan (Sep 18, 2004)

use wap.google.com to search for them...if u specify wich fone ur using then it would b better cuz i kno many sitz but sum r only for symbian fones (3650,etc) sum r for for p900/800 etc


----------



## adorablesrini (Sep 20, 2004)

Hey man wap.google.com is good but sometimes coughes up pretty odd results.(Like one time it went mad and kept giving me the same links)Be sure to use a good Keyword.(not general like Wallpaper but something more specific like cars,abstract)


----------

